

San Francisco Values - bkudria
http://powazek.com/posts/2686

======
hugh3
What the hell is this article? Who is this guy, and what gives him the right
to generalize about how I believe just because he happens to live in the same
city as me?

Also, has he heard of the term "motherhood statement"? Because I'm pretty sure
that boldly proclaiming:

 _We value love_

is one of them.

------
helveticaman
> We value opportunity. San Francisco’s first boom was when gold was
> discovered. Its next was the web. We find new opportunities and embrace them
> with gusto. That’s why most of the sites you visit every day started within
> 100 miles of here.

No booms between the 1850s and the 1990s? Bullshit.

